# how to teach "watch it" or guarding



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm teaching my dog the moves in this Tobias Oleynik video - for fun and to improve gymnastic and OB skills... I've got him doing everything up to about 2:16 (including rear end awareness side fuzzing, spins, flips, fronts, etc). 

What I need help with is:

1) At 2:29, the dog looks at or "watches" the frisbee on command, then returns his head and focus back to basic position.

2) At 3:35, the dog guards (and barks) the object while maintaining position facing handler

Any tips on how to teach those skills?

http://youtu.be/Fn8rhu_Hl2w


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

1) Have the dog in a down or just hold him back with the leash, throw/place some food or toy in front of him and release him to get it when he's looking at it, preferably not lounging. Older dogs with a lot of obedience may not look at the reward, but focus on you, a second person may hold the reward and get the dog's attention. Build on that, add distance, put the reward at an angle and ask him to only move his head, you can teach him to do this while moving (back transport), etc.

2) Lure him on an object and reward him while on it, or free-shape him. A bark command can be given separately or you can use a second person with a toy to build some frustration once you have the "object" command.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

This is how I did it, but with their breakfast bowl, they learned it quickly because they were so hungry.


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

Same with Matt, I use food bowl since they cant keep their eyes off it:

http://youtu.be/PZTmIxc7yOY

atb


----------

